
Show HN: I talked to 917 ecommerce software users. Here's what I found. - steve-benjamins
https://www.wisebuyer.com/ecommerce-software
======
pc86
Maybe I am too critical or just hyper-sensitive to this, but it's an affiliate
site submitted by the creator almost identical to another affiliate site in
his profile following a very similar formula - "social proof" reviews with
ratings, and an affiliate link (if the company offers one).

I get trying to make money online, I'm doing it too, but putting up a bunch of
quotes (with no attribution) and screenshots and then trying to get an
affiliate commission off of _Shopify_ just seems... too low-effort? I don't
know.

I'd be much more impressed with one person's in-depth review of the pros and
cons of _each_ platform, with an affiliate link to whichever one they felt was
the best, than from something like this.

~~~
steve-benjamins
Did you look closeley at SiteBuilderReport.com? It's exactly what you've
described- I take an in-depth look at every website builder...

~~~
pc86
Yes, and it's certainly more work on your part that your submission here, but
you also clearly have no problem taking an affiliate commission for a product
you don't believe in (or gave a poor review to).

That's what makes people despise affiliate marketing, and have a visceral
negative reaction to it. It's not about "hey, I really love _________, please
take a look at them because I know you'll love them too," it's about "hey
______ offers an affiliate link so I'll throw them up on this site and try to
pump as much traffic there as I can."

~~~
steve-benjamins
Fair enough.

Though I think websites like Site Builder Report and The Wirecutter can retain
their integrity. I get emails every week from people who've found Site Builder
Report helpful
([https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/p/testimonials](https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/p/testimonials)).

It wouldn't look great to have affiliate links only for highly-rated products—
that would signal to readers that I only give good reviews to products with an
affiliate program. (Which is certainly not true— websitebuilder.com pays twice
as much as any affiliate program and I'm very critical of them:
[https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/website-
builders/review/we...](https://www.sitebuilderreport.com/website-
builders/review/websitebuildercom))

------
anilgulecha
I don't see the reason for the critical review of this. It's a helpful site
that runs through data and pulls out useful/actionable information.

As someone who has also considered creating a static site builder, my
(hypothetical) service would benefit from such a lookup.

IMO, An affiliate link is not an AD, not tracking me, and is probably the
least intrusive way of monetizing a useful service.

